# Hello



## gmghay (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello folks, my name is Brent. I farm with my father on the lower eastern shore of Maryland. We've been transitioning from grain and poultry production to greenhouse and hay production over the last few years. We grow an orchard grass/timothy mix. Found Hay Talk by surfing the web a couple months ago. It's a great site.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome abord nice to have you , more the merrier


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site...feel free to join us on the chat or post anytime. Great bunch of folks around here.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice to meet you. Your right it is a great site.
Mark


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Brent, You are right, great site!!!!! Look forward to reading from ya


----------

